# James River Bridge Closed for a While



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Heard the rain/storm activity brought down some of the power lines on the traffic bridge. Not sure if it's both directions....I would assume so. Not sure if the JRB Pier is affected. If you're headed out that way....you might want to call ahead to get updated info.


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Thrifty. I'm headed up tomorrow...guess I'll go in on the Monitor-Merrimac instead of JRB. I was about to ask how they were biting on the pier but with all that action I better call ahead and see if the pier is open. Hopefully I'll get into something...be there 'til Monday.

Tight Lines ><///*>


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

girlfriend's mom spotted a water spout doing down the river too...storm threw up some mess...all the way down to buckroe. trees down everywhere, power outtages, EMS EVERYWHERE...

crazy random storm


----------



## jimiclyde (May 24, 2009)

*Heading out to the JRP*

I was going to drive down to the JRP Friday night .Any info on the bridge or pier would nice.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

still closed as of right now according to radio...

also, HRBT from Norfolk to Hampton is shut down from busted water pipe...

and CBBT has been backed up from being closed half the night due to an big rig being almost blown over the side of the bridge...

yippee for 3 of the 4 bridges in the area having major issues today! MMBT is the savior today i guess...


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

im sure you can check dailypress online and see what they say also...usually keep their site up-to-date


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*Jrp*

Fellas, Can you give me more info about the James River Pier we were heading down this afternoon? Also, what is the Merrimac and can you give directions, phone # or details as a second option. Thx


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, there are major power lines down in the river They tell me boat traffic is shut down 1/2 mile in each direction I am guessing it will take some whirrly birds to get them back up so I wouldnt be counting on the James River Bridge Pier but traffic was moving across the bridge at this time.

If your headed to Hampton I would suggest Buckroe Beach Pier.

From what I hear that Waterspout made a Left turn and went inland threw Newport News a few miles tearing up trees and knocking out power


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Thx for the update and suggestion for Buckroe.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

yep...that waterspout went right through my neighborhood in buckroe...

nuppey...be prepared for traffic everywhere coming to the area. West bound 64 at the HRBT is SHUT DOWN until late evening (http://www.wvec.com/) and all traffic is being re-routed to 664 Monitor-Merrimac and has jammed that up as well...and you know about James River...so you can imagine two highly traveled bridges turning traffic away and the good ol' M&M being smack in the middle...funnel can only flow but so well!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

A friend of mine was in the crab shack when it happened. He said that everyone went running for the kitchen after all the screens blew out of the windows and that the kitchen was on fire! They all made it out o.k. I witnessed an accident this a.m., saw the West Bound lane blocked at the HRBT and am not looking forward to trying to make it from lynhaven to the penninsula today after work. Tourons will be everywhere I'm sure I'll need a :beer: as soon as I get home. Everyone have a safe weekend, it'll be crazy out there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody tring to get from the southside to the peninsula is just about screwed at this point. Most of the military will get out today at noon for the long weekend, which is only going to make traffic worse in about an hour. Had I know this was the case, I'd have stayed in bed today.  Least I have the yak in the back of the truck so I can kill some time later if I need to.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

haha well i work at Norfolk Naval station and live in Buckroe and now have to go ALL THE FREAKING WAY AROUND to get to my house a couple miles away...SUUUCCCKKKSSS!!! im wishin right now that I still had my pole in the back of my truck and just go sit at Willy Spit til she opens up...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm in the same boat man. I live in Newport News near CNU, but I work in Norfolk near Military Highway. I'm gonna have a nasty commute this afternoon.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

yessir...and go figure today i came in early so i could leave early and then we get an extra 59minutes off early (civilian govt employee) and I can't even get home!

this is exactly why i put my name on the list for a slip at the base marina! commute by boat with fishin rods handy!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I work by ODU and have been watching the traffic back up all day down Hampton Blvd.

Sorry for your luck guys.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

bullisland said:


> yessir...and go figure today i came in early so i could leave early and then we get an extra 59minutes off early (civilian govt employee) and I can't even get home!
> 
> this is exactly why i put my name on the list for a slip at the base marina! commute by boat with fishin rods handy!


I'm ridin' with you!  Wished I worked on the air side again.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

basstardo said:


> I'm ridin' with you!  Wished I worked on the air side again.


lol yea i cant wait for those friday afternoons! shoot...any afternoon! kick off work at 430...to the HRBT within 5 minutes. i need a raise! lol...or my old man to gimme one of his 3 boats! lucky old man!


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

and btw it took me 3 hours to make a 15 minute trip from Naval Station Norfolk to Buckroe....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to Out Sick, I went around to the M&M. At 6:00 it was an easy ride with only a couple slowdowns at the normal spots. Much better than that clusterfluck at the HRBT.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

ha...go figure. i left with plans to head that way and from the radio i hear "Accident inside the tube at MMBT...all lanes shut down..expect major delays...one lane open at HRBT"

flipped around hopin to get through BEFORE the back up, but heck no...


----------

